# Two Choices



## G-Unit (Sep 4, 2011)

Me and DW are going to pick up either the Laredo 291TG or the Outback 292BH this weekend. Wanted to see if anyone had any thoughts. This will be our first time owning a TT so we want to make sure were getting the right unit. Looks like the Laredo has better insulation on floor but outback has better on roof, smaller tanks 30 v. 60 grey in outback, outside full kitchen v. camp kitchen, 3 bunks v.2, less space for stuff in kitchen area than outback, electric jacks v. manual in outback, bedroom has real doors v. shades, bigger master bed v. 74" in outback, its $1000 more but same weight. We have 2 small kids 2&4. I know this is an Outback forum so Im sure your biased and we really do love both models.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

The Outback 292bh looks interesting. We have the 250rs and love the outside camp kitchen and use it often. We have a cooler for outside drinks, so the refrigerator part isn't something we miss.

Seems like you get more living space with the two bunks vs the bunk room. The 292bh doesn't have a tub. Is that going to be a problem with the two little kiddos?

When we were looking to replace our hybrid, we did look at the Laredo. For us the bunkroom was too tight. The big bunk over the kitchen was too close to the ceiling and the smaller bunk would have been too small for our 10 year old daughter. So we ruled that out quickly.

As for the shorter bed - in our house it doesn't make difference. Dh is 6'5" and sleeps comfortably on our rear slide king that is also 74" long. Most people don't sleep in a straight line.

We purchased our own electric tongue jack.

Have you been in either camper yet? You are going to have to decide which is more important and which fits your needs better.


----------



## G-Unit (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, we did go into both units this weekend and decided that the Outback was a better choice and we absolutly loved it our first weekend out! Had a very nice experience with Holman Motors and had a few minor issues that are going to be resolved. All in all the kids love their "room" but we love the storage. The Laredo lacked the storage we were looking for and so far is more than we need......but we are working on that! The outdoor kitchen was nice along with my Coleman Roadtrip. Hot Shower, Hot Water and the Lav. is a huge upgrade to our pop-up. We coulnt be more happy. Planning our next trip right now, just got home!


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

G-Unit said:


> Well, we did go into both units this weekend and decided that the Outback was a better choice and we absolutly loved it our first weekend out! Had a very nice experience with Holman Motors and had a few minor issues that are going to be resolved. All in all the kids love their "room" but we love the storage. The Laredo lacked the storage we were looking for and so far is more than we need......but we are working on that! The outdoor kitchen was nice along with my Coleman Roadtrip. Hot Shower, Hot Water and the Lav. is a huge upgrade to our pop-up. We coulnt be more happy. Planning our next trip right now, just got home!


Congrats and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

G-Unit said:


> Well, we did go into both units this weekend and decided that the Outback was a better choice and we absolutly loved it our first weekend out! Had a very nice experience with Holman Motors and had a few minor issues that are going to be resolved. All in all the kids love their "room" but we love the storage. The Laredo lacked the storage we were looking for and so far is more than we need......but we are working on that! The outdoor kitchen was nice along with my Coleman Roadtrip. Hot Shower, Hot Water and the Lav. is a huge upgrade to our pop-up. We coulnt be more happy. Planning our next trip right now, just got home!


Congrats!! Pictures?? How big is the shower btw?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Oops, prior answer was in the wrong thread.

Congrats to you in this thread.


----------



## G-Unit (Sep 4, 2011)

Here they are


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey g-unit!

Funny running into you camping this weekend!!! Hope your family had a great time despite some of the rainy weather!

Jenn


----------

